

Motorola 6809 emulator in JavaScript - mmaly
https://github.com/maly/6809js

======
DiabloD3
Excerpts from Wikipedia:

Like the 6800, it included an undocumented address bus test instruction with
the nickname Halt and Catch Fire (HCF)[

Williams Electronics was an especially prolific user of the processor, which
was deployed in arcade hits such as Defender, Joust, Sinistar, and Robotron:
2084. Williams also utilized the processor in many of its solid-state pinball
machines; the 6809 CPU formed the core of the successful Williams Pinball
Controller. The KONAMI-1 was a modified 6809 used by Konami in various arcade
sets such as The Simpsons.

The very first Macintosh prototype, wire-wrapped by Burrell Smith, contained a
6809.

------
boomlinde
The dual accumulator and dual stack pointer design seem like they would make
this one of the most straight forward 8-bitters to program. What home
computers used this?

I remember reading about a Hitachi clone that extended it to use four
accumulators that could either be paired into two 16-bit accumulators or all
joint into a single 32 bit accumulator.

~~~
joezydeco
The Radio Shack TRS-80 Color Computer was the most popular home computer in
the USA to use the 6809.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRS-80_Color_Computer](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRS-80_Color_Computer)

Motorola intended the 6809 as a transition between their popular 6800 series
and the future 68000 line. The '09 could execute 6800 code with minimal
modification.

~~~
Estragon
I learned BASIC, Forth and 6809 assembly on one of these. Fond memories.

------
userbinator
I thought it was going to be a transistor-level one, like this:
[http://visual6502.org/wiki/index.php?title=Motorola_6800](http://visual6502.org/wiki/index.php?title=Motorola_6800)

